# Not One of the Three Tenors



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I was rather surprised recently to read a scathing review of a recording of arias by the tenor Nicola Martinucci -- surprised because I'd always found his voice attractive whenever I chanced to hear him on Met broadcasts during the '80s. So I searched YouTube for some of his old performances and had a listen.




The videos confirmed what I'd remembered: a very appealing (at least to my ears) lirico-spinto voice -- though his acting skills seem pretty rudimentary. Since his career peaked around the same time as those of Domingo and Pavarotti (and not in the '50s and '60s, as that reviewer claimed), I think he always remained in their shadow and never quite reached that top tier of international stars. He still seems a pleasure to listen to, though . . and I think I may try to find a copy of the recording which that reviewer panned.


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

He has an amazing heavy voice. thanks for the post, reminds me a lot of franco bonisolli


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I didn't like it very much.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

Vasile Moldoveanu could potentially join said 4th & 5th tenor club, too...


----------

